

What 20 popular websites looked like at launch - yakto
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/6125914/How-20-popular-websites-looked-when-they-launched.html

======
misterbwong
It's interesting to see that amazon's current site still looks similar to its
launch version.

~~~
brianwillis
It didn't actually start out like that. That's just a fairly recent
screenshot.

Here's a similar article with an older one: <http://rosshill.com.au/big-
websites-start-small/> (second from the top).

------
homecoded
There were two websites that really impressed me: apple.com and amazon.com.

Amazon has hardly changed. Wow, it already looked great back then!

And Apple ... um ... really has gone a long way in design since then. Phew,
that Apple page was ugly!

~~~
joelrunyon
craigslist looked about the same as well (pretty easy to do)

Amazon did surprise me though. Well done Amazon. Well Done.

------
yakto
I know it's an oldie, but it's a goodie. And Twitter is a trip.

------
joelrunyon
I feel old

